# Wood source?



## Flash (Dec 12, 2017)

Any stores around that sells the "other" types of wood for projects (mahogany, sp oak, zebra wood etc).  Looking for a walk in store where you can look at the wood not mail order.      Wanting to make bandsaw boxes if that helps. 

  I thought I heard someone say once there was a lumber yard in eastern TN that had wood (maybe not imported but wood other than oak, pine, popular).


----------



## bg7m (Dec 12, 2017)

I know of a source for walnut, cedar, maple, very large live edge boards.  Pm for info
thanks


----------



## ol bob (Dec 12, 2017)

Cormark Inc. Ashville N.C. has anything you need domestic or exotic great people to do business with.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Dec 12, 2017)

*Suanee Lumber*

has been my supplier for many years now - at least 20 (http://suwaneelumber.com/).  Not sure how far that is from you but they do have some other options (walnut, cherry, maple, and a few others but not exotics) and don't try to break you in the process.  Another good one is CAG Lumber (http://caglumber.com/) near Gainesville GA.  Good people at CAG.  Not sure how many other species they have - I've never bought anything but oak and maple from them - but I know they do carry some different stuff - not too sure about exotics though.  They also specialize in live edge or big slabs stuff. If you want some South American hardwoods there is a place on Buford Hwy near Duluth - (http://bwdepot.com/).  That is some HARD wood.  I have used their Ipe and Camaru.  Mostly used for very expensive decks.  You'll basically have to predrill every hole and buy a whole lot of sawblades for that stuff but it is absolutely gorgeous.  I have a buddy that makes step stools using the cutoffs from deck builders using Cumaru and they are amazing.  Heavy as heck though - guarantee you those decks or step stools won't blow away in the wind.

Hardwoods Inc. probably has the largest selection of exotics I've heard about - never been there  (http://www.hardwoods-inc.com/products/hardwood) in Leland NC.

I'm a part time semi professional - mostly do custom kitchens and furniture to spec.  Around here oak is still king unfortunately.


----------



## creekbender (Dec 12, 2017)

Flash if You find anyone around us that has some let me know . I got a project I am fixing to start working on and was curious about this too .


----------



## RickyB (Dec 12, 2017)

It may not be close to you, but this is a walk in store with more wood species than you could count. Very friendly and helpful staff. They sell it by blocks, and boards, kits, and any wood shop tool you may need.
https://www.woodcraft.com/stores/atlanta

They do have other locations, but I have never been to the others.
https://www.woodcraft.com/store_locations

Good luck


----------



## Flash (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks to all, I'll check out some of these. I'll have to stay away from the HARD wood. 

 I saw a guy on CL that has slabs in Pigeon Forge. Might check him out next time I'm up that way. 

  Creekbender what are you looking for?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 12, 2017)

Pharris lumber in Newnan, Fosters in Shiloh, Randall Bros downtown, Atlanta Hardwoods, These are old but may still be in business.........


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 12, 2017)

Fosters has some amazing reclaimed timbers............


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 12, 2017)

Every pallet of lauan that comes into Home Depot is on a solid mahogany pallet that they will give to you........


----------



## eman1885 (Dec 12, 2017)

Carlton McLendon. It's right down the road from Georgia tech on Hemphill avenue NW. I make longbows and really enjoy beautiful woods, this place had just about anything you could think of. The have a website that I can't remember off the top of my head, but everything on it they have on hand. The place was awesome


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 13, 2017)

eman1885 said:


> Carlton McLendon. It's right down the road from Georgia tech on Hemphill avenue NW. I make longbows and really enjoy beautiful woods, this place had just about anything you could think of. The have a website that I can't remember off the top of my head, but everything on it they have on hand. The place was awesome



This is THE PLACE for domestic and exotic almost all dimensions. They sell a lot so call ahead to see what they have on hand. They get to know you they will let you know when something you're interested comes in. Good people for sure.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 13, 2017)

WM Cramer Lumber Company in Ballground GA
I build cabinets for a living- this is our supplier of lumber(25+ years). Good selection and great people


----------



## creekbender (Dec 15, 2017)

I would like to find some old reclaimed walnut or something similar . I am going to do a big farmhouse table top .





Flash said:


> Thanks to all, I'll check out some of these. I'll have to stay away from the HARD wood.
> 
> I saw a guy on CL that has slabs in Pigeon Forge. Might check him out next time I'm up that way.
> 
> Creekbender what are you looking for?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 15, 2017)

North Geogia Hardwood in Cleveland handle walnut, oak, cherry,pine, and the regular stuff.  They have some mahogany and other woods too.  They also have a process they are putting poplar in a thermokiln.  It comes out looking like walnut, but lighter, easier to work, and cheaper.  Plus it is weather resistant.  They have a pile of cypress up there too.  Call and ask them.  I know on Tuesday, they were unloading some overseas containers, but I don't know what kind of lumber was in them


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 15, 2017)

Unc Dave mentioned Atlanta Hardwood.... Cleveland Hardwood is a sister company to them


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 15, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Unc Dave mentioned Atlanta Hardwood.... Cleveland Hardwood is a sister company to them



Good people to deal with.Been buying from them for 20+ years.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 15, 2017)

http://suwaneelumber.com/


----------



## flyrod444 (Dec 16, 2017)

I buy from a place in Franklin NC. They have a few exotics and domistic hardwoods . Last time there they had zebra wood, mahogany, and few other exotics in stock. They always have Walnut, maple, and cherry lumber. They also Cary quality cabinet grade plywood as well as marine grade plywood. There is a sign up near where there is a main street bridge across the river in town. They are around back behind a station in a metal warehouse inside a chain link fence.


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2017)

bg7m said:


> I know of a source for walnut, cedar, maple, very large live edge boards.  Pm for info
> thanks



 Bought some wood today, great guy to deal with and not too far away. thanks



lagrangedave said:


> Every pallet of lauan that comes into Home Depot is on a solid mahogany pallet that they will give to you........



  I checked and they said they send it back and get money for the pallets, at least where I checked.  I'll try a different store


----------



## bg7m (Dec 20, 2017)

Flash said:


> Bought some wood today, great guy to deal with and not too far away. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I checked and they said they send it back and get money for the pallets, at least where I checked.  I'll try a different store



Yep, good guy!  Got a couple walnut gunstock blanks from him.


----------



## Flash (Dec 22, 2017)

flyrod444 said:


> I buy from a place in Franklin NC. They have a few exotics and domistic hardwoods . Last time there they had zebra wood, mahogany, and few other exotics in stock. They always have Walnut, maple, and cherry lumber. They also Cary quality cabinet grade plywood as well as marine grade plywood. There is a sign up near where there is a main street bridge across the river in town. They are around back behind a station in a metal warehouse inside a chain link fence.



 It's Franklin Wood Products, 53 Flood St

 Thanks for posting

 I stopped in there the other day cause I was going through there, had a good many choices and some short pieces too.  Now I just got to figure out how to make something


----------



## Freak Nasty (Jan 1, 2018)

Ga. Hardwood in Buford ga.


----------



## DatacomGuy (Jan 20, 2018)

Great thread, thanks guys.

Anyone know of any others? Perhaps non-retail like mills and rural sources?


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2018)

DatacomGuy said:


> Great thread, thanks guys.
> 
> Anyone know of any others? Perhaps non-retail like mills and rural sources?





bg7m said:


> I know of a source for walnut, cedar, maple, very large live edge boards.  Pm for info
> thanks



   The one bg7m told me about is rural, (at the mans house) seemed to have good prices as well.  It's not far from Commerce.


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2018)

RickyB said:


> It may not be close to you, but this is a walk in store with more wood species than you could count. Very friendly and helpful staff. They sell it by blocks, and boards, kits, and any wood shop tool you may need.
> https://www.woodcraft.com/stores/atlanta
> 
> They do have other locations, but I have never been to the others.
> ...



  I stopped in the Greenville store when I was in town.  Thanks


----------

